# More Cheese guess I am hooked...



## roller (Sep 23, 2012)

Cheese 002.JPG



__ roller
__ Sep 23, 2012






Did my first cheese smoke a couple days ago so decided to smoke a different type early this morning. I picked these cheeses up at Sam`s Club yesterday. I smoked these with Hickory Pellets from Todd for 2.5hrs per Gary`s advise..This will be my 2nd cheese smoke...













Cheese 003.JPG



__ roller
__ Sep 23, 2012


















Cheese 005.JPG



__ roller
__ Sep 23, 2012


















Cheese 006.JPG



__ roller
__ Sep 23, 2012


















Cheese 007.JPG



__ roller
__ Sep 23, 2012


















Cheese 008.JPG



__ roller
__ Sep 23, 2012


















Cheese 009.JPG



__ roller
__ Sep 23, 2012


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 23, 2012)

Yup you is my friend.


----------



## venture (Sep 23, 2012)

Looks great!

Yep, easy to get hooked on that stuff.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 23, 2012)

Your gong to really like that Gouda. Smoked Gouda or smoked Swiss are hard to beat in a ham sandwich.


----------



## roller (Sep 23, 2012)

Woodcutter said:


> Your gong to really like that Gouda. Smoked Gouda or smoked Swiss are hard to beat in a ham sandwich.


I have never eaten Gouda so I cut me a small piece before smoking it and WOW is all I can say...


Venture said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Yep, easy to get hooked on that stuff.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Thanks doing more in the morning...


nepas said:


> Yup you is my friend.


LOL and more to come...


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 23, 2012)

Dang I need to send you my addy so you can send some


----------



## roller (Sep 23, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Dang I need to send you my addy so you can send some


Gary I believe I owe you some !!!!


----------



## sound1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Addicting stuff!!


----------



## tennsmoker (Sep 23, 2012)

Roller,

I have smoked two times myself, and while the 2nd batch is aging in the frig went and bought 2 more blocks for smoking today at Sam's Club,_   _

I think it is addicting...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 24, 2012)

Too bad you ain't closer...I'd bring the Beer and Crackers!...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks great! Smoked Gouda and Smoked Swiss or Jarlsberg is awesome on ham sammies. I smoke 10-12 lbs at a time. Love smoked mozz on pizza.


----------



## driedstick (Sep 24, 2012)

addiction hurts doesn't it!!!!


----------



## mikeh (Sep 24, 2012)

I am interested in the Gouda.  Never have tasted it, but I will have to try it on my next smoke.  Yesterday, I smoked up some Colby, Colby Jack, Habenaro Cheddar, and some Extra Sharp Cheddar.  I did it for some buddys at work who dont have the AMNPS smokebox, but did put in a block of ColbyJack for me. Did almost 5 lbs worth. 

I have some Swiss and Extra Sharp Cheddar curing in the fridge that I did a week ago and just waiting for another week or so before I get into it.   Talk about good eating... 

MIke H.


----------



## roller (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Mike the Gouda is really good. It was the first time I had ever tasted it and I could not believe how good it was. When I took off the Rhine I peeled the outer skin off and tried a taste of it and ended up eating all of it. I am defiantly buying more of it...


----------



## moikel (Sep 24, 2012)

I have found provolone smokes up well & you get to pick between mild & sharp.The big deli sells the ends at 50% of regular price if I can beat the nonna's to it. Gouda will be my next project.


----------



## venture (Sep 24, 2012)

My neighbor loves smoked gouda.  I will make him a deal.

He buys the gouda.  I smoke for free.

Seems fair to me.

Now about quality control testing?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## roller (Sep 25, 2012)

There is a large Gro. chain about 30mi. from me that I want to visit because they carry a very wide verity of cheeses..Lots of cheeses that I have not tried..So far the Gouda is at the top of my list...


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 6, 2012)

You had to have tried your smoked Gouda by now. What did you think?


----------



## roller (Oct 6, 2012)

Sorry not yet..going to wait at least a month or two..


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 19, 2012)

Just tried some Swiss I smoked 10-6 and it is not bitter and tasted good. I think the smoke is still soaking in according to the color. It really is hard to tell about the flavor because you can taste smokiness as soon as it is in your mouth................. Good stuff!


----------



## roller (Nov 9, 2012)

I did try the Gouda and it is the best..I will be doing plenty more of it..


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 10, 2012)

After reading your post, I just had to get up out of this chair and get some from the basement fridge.


----------



## funkyboy (Nov 10, 2012)

What temp.do you smoke cheese at.. Thanks


----------



## roller (Nov 10, 2012)

funkyboy said:


> What temp.do you smoke cheese at.. Thanks


No temp. just cold smoke with the AMAZNPS..You want to smoke cheese when the outside is 70* or below outside temp..If not then you have to add Ice water  to the smoker to keep the temp down  Do a search there are some good info here on how to smoke cheese...and the best of luck to you..you will love it..


Woodcutter said:


> After reading your post, I just had to get up out of this chair and get some from the basement fridge.


Then youknow what I mean !!!!


----------

